# Removing shell from SD45 Life Like Proto Series



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

I just purchased a SD45 Locomotive Proto Series 2000 Diesel engine. I want to install a sound decoder, but can't figure out how to remove the shell. The instructions say to remove the fuel tank. Unscrew the two small screws. Grasp the shell and simply lift straight off the chassis. I have removed all the screws I can find, but still can't lift the shell off.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Has to be another screw or two there somewhere. Keep looking and pulling gently on the shell while watching it where it meets the frame. Where it moves the least will be another screw or the shell is caught on something. Pete


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Pete,

Thanks for your reply. I finally found it after talking with Walthers. Actually the tech didn't have any idea until he found one to look at. There is a very tiny screw hidden under the rear truck. The only way to get to it is between the axles. Another engineering snafu! But it is done. Installed a MRC decoder, my first install. It was somewhat of a challenge being my first one. But after a few hours, some cutting of the steel weights, fiddling with the tiny wires, it was finished. Broke off one of the truck wires, but managed to get it repaired. So I learned a lot from the experience. Great sound. Now I have two locos with sound. Life is good.

Thanks again.

Ted


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's good Ted. I learned a long time ago, after busting up several locos trying to pry the shell off, that there is always one more screw somewhere holding things together. Cars are the same way and I work on them a lot. 
I'm just building my 4x8 and I have yet to get my feet wet with DCC. I'm trying to decide what brand equipment to buy and how much of it i actually need to start. The stuff gets pricey after awhile. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> The stuff gets pricey after awhile. Pete


Actually, it gets pricey right away!


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like you are new to this fantastic hobby like me. I only started my layout mid January. Have a 9x6 main area and siding area 2x5. Right around 100 ft of track and ten switches. Having the time of my life.
I am now working on some water areas. But I can't have too much torn up because I like to hear the trains run. Just like a little kid.
The only pics I have are a couple of weeks ago. A lot has changed since then. Will take some pics in a couple of days when I can put it somewhat back together, and send them off to you. 
As for the DCC thing, I started out with the MRC Prodigy Express. I soon found out is was limited in some respects, but very good for a beginner. However the Prodigy Advanced allows for accessories, and programming routes, something I thought would be very cool. So I sprung for an Advanced handset only. Then just last week I bought an extension plate which allows me to run more than one cab. So now I have 2 cabs, one for me and one for any one of my 5 grandkids.
There are a lot of DCC units out there. Take a look at them closely and check out the prices across the Internet. You can really save a bundle over a local dealer, and for that fact some Internet dealers.
Will be back with you in a couple day with some pics.

Ted


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Pete,
Here are some pics of what I have done. Because the layout in the room, it was necessary to create two drop down access areas. One is below the lake and the other you can see off to the left side.
Still a lot of work to do, but progress is being made.
Ted


----------

